# Principles Of Monte Carlo Simulation part #1



## Amin Sorour (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*Principles Of Monte Carlo Simulation >>>>>>>>>>> part #1*

شباب الموضوع ده عباره عن الجزء الاول من المحاضرات التي تدرس في احدي الجامعات في موضوع مونت كارلو (PRINCIPLES OF MONTE CARlO SIMULATION) موضوع قوي جدا في اساسيات ( risk management ) بل هو اساس كل الطرق في اداره المخاطر.ارجو ان تعم الاستفاده منه.الموضوع كله(4 اجزاء)


----------



## م/السعودي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور على الملف الرائع جدا ونتمنى منك اكثر


----------



## alantiger (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*Monte Carlo*

Hi
I'd like to thank you for the attachements which I found extremely useful. I've been trying to enhance my skills in risk management using this approach. I am more accustomed in using probability and consequence approach . Anyway, if you have further material on this please let me know. I've come accross a software called Crystal Ball which could help you model thevariables depending on event certainties


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ alantiger شكرا جزيلا علي الرد و انشاء الله سارفع باقي الاجزاء قريبا جدا و بالمناسبه ياريت نتبادل المعلومات و المراجع في هزا الموضوع و البرامج الخاصه باداره المخاطر (انا بستعمل ال pertmaster في الريسك اما بخصوص السوفت وير اللي زكرت اسمه للاسف معنديش معلومات كامله عنه لو ممكن ترفعه علي الويب سيت عشان نقدر نستفيد منه و جزاك الله خيراز


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*Principles Of Monte Carlo Simulation >>>>>>>>>>> part # 2*

شباب الجزء الثاني من المحاضرات التي تدرس في احدي الجامعات في موضوع مونت كارلو (PRINCIPLES OF MONTE CARlO SIMULATION).


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه يا مهندسين انتو فين؟
الفيل ده الجزء التاني


----------



## khaled eldkhakhny (27 ديسمبر 2006)

باشا الملف رائع جدا جد جد 
نشكرك و نتمنى منك المزيد
اخوك خالد الدخاخنى


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا خالد و ياريت نقدر نستفيد كلنا انشاء الله؟
علي فكره دول جزءين و لسه فاضل جزءين انشاء الله قريب هرفعهم علي المنتدي؟


----------



## nagopc (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ياريت كرمك الله


----------



## Project_Manager (29 ديسمبر 2006)

alantiger,
Crystal ball is a good softawre, and the comapny that made it "decision something" has pretty good examples for every industry, I used it, however keep in mind that Monte carlo methodology is not the the only methodolgy for simulation.
Have fun


----------



## Amin Sorour (2 يناير 2007)

Project_Manager قال:


> alantiger,
> Crystal ball is a good softawre, and the comapny that made it "decision something" has pretty good examples for every industry, I used it, however keep in mind that Monte carlo methodology is not the the only methodolgy for simulation.
> Have fun


اتفق معك ان المونت كارلو سيميوليشن مش الطريقه الوحيده و لكنها الاهم و الادق ؟


----------



## صابر دياب (3 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم لا أعلم كيف أشكرك 

لقد جاء الملف في الوقت المناسب تماماً وجاري مطالعته

شكراً لك جزيلاً وفي لإنتظار باقي الأجزاء


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يناير 2007)

يا جماعه الجزء التالث موجود في المنتدي


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## فالنتاين (18 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bolbol (18 مارس 2007)

رجاء التأكد من الرابط


----------



## ramadan ali (9 مارس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (10 مارس 2008)

نحن فى انتظار الجزئين الاخرين
وفقك الله الى ما فيه نفع المسلمين


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رانو (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم كنت أبحث عن هذا الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 أبريل 2008)

ملخص للطرق المستخدمة في تحديد و حل المخاطر في المشاريع الهندسية
Techniques of risk analysis in construction projects include risk premium, risk adjusted discount rate, subjective probability, decision analysis, sensitivity analysis, Monte Carlo simulation, stochastic dominance, Caspar and intuition (Raftery, 1994 and Williams and Heims, 1989). Methods of decision analysis are algorithms, mean end analysis, bayesian theory and decision trees. These provide decision-making tools in an uncertain environment. An algorithm contains a sequence of instructions for problem solving. Mean end analysis is a method of clarifying a chain of objectives to identify a series of decision points(Alkintoye and Macleod, 1997). The decision tree shows sequence of known choices (a number of alternatives) and their possible outcomes graphically in a tree form such that the decision maker can identify best alternatives that achieve the objectives of a major project. The decision tree method is useful in deciding methods of construction, choosing alternative projects, and in contractual problems such as whether to proceed with a claim and assessing the likelihood of a claim succeeding (Thompson and Perry, 1979). Monte Carlo analysis is a form of stochastic simulation. Using this method the probability of project outcome is obtained by carrying out a number of iterations, depending on the degree of confidence required. Probability theory considers all uncertainty random, however, not all types of uncertainty are random. A great deal of management issues in construction does not comply with randomness properties. They are mainly cognitive and thus do not lend themselves to precise measurement (Alkintoye and Macleod, 1997). Caspar is a computer aided simulation for project appraisal and review. It is a project management tool designed to model the interaction of time, resources, cost and revenue throughout the entire life of a project and it has capacity to evaluate the consequences of factors such as delay and inflation, and changes to the market or to production rates. Such computer-based methods recognize the dynamic project environment(Alkintoye and Macleod, 1997). The use of traditional methods which assess risk involved in projects in a deterministic way has been criticized for failing to take into account the sequential nature of construction management process(Huseby and Skogen, 1992).


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (8 مايو 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## عودة (8 مايو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

احسنت زاد الله في فضلك ومد في عمرك ورزق من حيث تدري ولا تدري


----------



## هاجر محمد (8 مايو 2008)

مشاركة متميزة جزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق حسين (11 مايو 2008)

mawdoooo3 jaied allah y36ek al3afie etha twafaro 3endak ba2e almo7adarat eb3thom allah ye5alek ...


----------



## وحيد البيه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

merci kter awe ya bashmohandes


----------



## hhmdan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Enginering is Life (29 أبريل 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور على الملف الرائع جدا ونتمنى منك اكثر


----------



## nofal (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hesham_haridi (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير.. وإن أمكن أن تقوم برفع هذا الكتاب أيضا [h=5]Risk Management, Tricks of the Trade® + PMI-RMP® Exam Prep Guide[/h]الله الموفق و المستعان


----------



## امجد المايسترو (22 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك .....اتمنى لو عندك case study لمشروع تم استخدام هذه التقنية في تحليل مخاطره


----------



## Ahmed Sherzad (24 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

